# Oxen



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Has anyone ever ridden there cattle or trained them to pull like oxen just wondering


----------



## OandS_CattleCo (Feb 13, 2015)

I have ridden cattle before. I'm actually about to try and halter break my bred cow sometime soon. Why do you ask my friend?


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Just wondering thought it would be kinda cool


----------

